# Helpful gadgets



## Xlmyford (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello.

I'd like to show you some helpful gadgets that I made recently.

A backstop for my lathe,regarding H.Hall's plans,
http://homews.co.uk/page92.html












a set over tailstock center from Hemingway Kits 
http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Set_over_Centre.html,






and a lever operated drilling head for the tailstock.It makes it much easier to get rid of the swarf while drilling small holes.
I even made this morse taper myself,using my new fabricated set over center.It worked pretty good.






Today I started a new project in which this drilling head will be of good use.

You can say,one thing leads to another.






Thank You for watching.

Cheers,Ralph


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 16, 2012)

Excellent work Ralph!!

They all look like they will come in very handy for future projects!!!

Andrew


----------



## Xlmyford (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello,Andy.
Thank You for Your nice words.
Cheers,Ralph


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 17, 2012)

Ralph,

Very nice pieces of work.

I have similar plans drawn crap-o-cadded up for the offset taper turning device and the sensitive drilling setup, which have to be modded up so that I can work with them, especially the sensitive drill. I need to be able to operate it with one or two fingers and also have a spring return on it.

I just can't wait to get back into my shop to get things like this made. 

BTW, do you have any trouble with the rotational backlash with your offset centre taper attachment?

On my machine, although not a lot, I do have a tiny bit of rotation on the tailstock ram, which, if I don't correct or allow for it, could mean the the tool tip going off centre as the job is being turned. That is why I have had to do a bit of a redesign of the way I am going to make it.

I'm not criticizing at all, just trying to figure out the problems that might hit me when I make mine.


John


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Ralph;

 My latest project requires many small holes (#50) to be lathe drilled. Would it be possible for you to do a build on it here or show pix of the individual parts. This is just what I need to do the tedious drilling.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 17, 2012)

Billy,

Here is one off the public domain.

This is the one I will be making.

Just use the correct MT that is relative to your tailstock.


John 

View attachment Sensitive drill.pdf


----------



## pelallito (Jan 17, 2012)

Ralph, 
Those tools looked great, and handy. I am going to copy at least a couple of them! 
John,
Thanks for posting that link. I will be making one soon. Right after the offset tailstock center. I sent an email to Hemingway to get a price for the kit and postage. I might just get the plans from them.
Do you know of any plans in the public domain besides the popular mechanics plan?
Thanks again,
Fred


----------



## Xlmyford (Jan 17, 2012)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Ralph,
> 
> Very nice pieces of work.
> 
> ...


Hello,John.
Thank You for Your compliments.
As far as I can see,the rotational backlash on my tailstock is only marginal.
To be honest,I didn`t had it on my mind while building the set over center.
Some times ago I modified the tailstock of my S7 using the recommendations from 
http://www.astronomiainumbria.org/advanced_internet_files/meccanica/easyweb.easynet.co.uk/_chrish/wrk_tips.htm#tailkey
Quotation:
"On the Myford Super 7 (and other lathes) the tailstock is prevented from rotating by an internal key. This key soon works loose in it's bore - even from new, allowing the tailstock to rotate a little. Very annoying when drilling brass as the drill 'grabs' the workpiece. Remove the key and drill and tap the end 4 BA, replace and put a hex socket bolt and washer in to pull it up tight. No more wobbles."


Maybe this minimizes the rb sufficient.
However,the MT came out the way it should be.

I'm using the sensitive drilling attachment for power tapping small threads as well.
Don't You think that a returning spring can add to much stress on the last pitches while reversing the tap?











*Power tapping an M2 thread*

Cheers,Ralph


----------



## Xlmyford (Jan 17, 2012)

Bill Gruby  said:
			
		

> Hi Ralph;
> 
> My latest project requires many small holes (#50) to be lathe drilled. Would it be possible for you to do a build on it here or show pix of the individual parts. This is just what I need to do the tedious drilling.
> 
> "Billy G"



Hello,Bill.
The plan John recommended is quite similar to the one that I used.
But if You want me to show some pics of the individual parts,I will be glad to show them.
Cheers,Ralph


----------



## pelallito (Jan 17, 2012)

Ralph,
Please post photos! 
Fred


----------



## Xlmyford (Jan 17, 2012)

pelallito  said:
			
		

> Ralph,
> Please post photos!
> Fred


Fred
I would,if You tell me which photos You want me to show.
Ralph


----------



## pelallito (Jan 17, 2012)

Ralph,
I will be greedy and ask for more photos of both the off set center and the drilling head. Did you make the form tool in the power tapping photo?
I have needed to make some morse taper pieces and don't have enough travel in my compound to do it by hand.
I am in the process of making a die holder for my lathe. I bought a deep 6 point 1" socket that I cut off a piece and inserted in a piece of aluminum round stock 1 3/4"X 4 3/8" long. I will need a #2 morse taper for the other part of the die holder.
Thanks again.
Regards,
Fred


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry Fred, I will be using my own design for the offset centre, and I don't know of any in the public domain. 
I have already (I think) sorted the problem of rotation of the ram, just put a bar sticking out from the casting (adjustable of course) that stops the tool drooping at the end.

Ralph, I won't be using it for tapping, as I already have a tool for doing that under power.


John


----------



## pelallito (Jan 17, 2012)

Guys,
Here is a link to the only ones that I am familiar with.
http://www.vintageprojects.com/machine-shop/offset-taper-turning.html
Fred


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanx John. That's exactly what I am after.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Xlmyford (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello,Fred.

No,I didn't make that form tool.It's from RDG or Chronos,I don't remember

I'll take some pictures tomorrow.
Today it has only been around +4.0 °C (+39.2 °F) in my workshop.
I stopped working after three hours,to avoid frost boils.
Cheers,Ralph


----------



## pelallito (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Ralph,
+32- ouch.
I am all over the net today because I twisted my ankle and stayed home. The worst part is that I want to go into the shop, and know it would not be a good idea. I am frustrated.
Cheers,
Fred
PS, Hope it warms up for you!


----------



## Xlmyford (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello.
Don't be too frustrated,Fred.
I'll have a surgery of my left shoulder in the near future.I'm pretty sure this will make almost impossible to do something in the workshop for a long period.
But we are men,not mice,are we?
What has to be done,has to be done.
Anyway,here are some more pictures.



































Cheers,Ralph
P.S. Sorry for the poor pictures.


----------

